
I’m learning to code at 56 - rsgoheen
https://medium.freecodecamp.com/yes-im-56-and-learning-to-code-f33abea6fd4c#.jfkq7nr6t
======
bobochan
>I don’t like activities that don’t pay. I can’t keep on doing something
simply for the fun of it.

And, I'm out. As a fellow 50 something I could look past a lack of experience,
but I loathe a lack of interest. The only programmers I have learned to avoid
are the ones interested in learning just enough to collect a paycheck.

~~~
geoelectric
That's not really what he's saying, though. He's saying he can't afford to
sink a ton of hours into something with no economic upside. Speaking as a
40-something with a number of fixed expenses and steadily-shrinking free time,
I can sympathize.

Keep in mind this comes after him saying he loves coding, loves algorithm
coding games, etc. I read this as "I want to do this all the time, and the
only way I can make that happen is by making it my day job."

I can definitely respect that, though I hope he's ready for the sacrifice I
think a number of us probably made: once it's your day job, you might find
that coding just for the sake of coding isn't quite as attractive anymore.

That said, I've considered myself lucky all my life that people have been
willing to pay me for what I probably would've been doing anyway. I can't
fault someone else for jumping on that train.

~~~
bobochan
I stand corrected. Excellent points.

------
FloNeu
Well - you're never to old to learn new tricks ^^ And programming is still a
useful and sometimes rewarding trick.

